# The Turnipseed Technique



## howardr (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.quickshoot.com

Excellent. Check it out.


----------



## howardr (Jul 28, 2004)

No comments? I thought there was quite a bit of intriguing and quite possibily revolutionary information on the site. Anyone look at the video caps, video clips and/or read the articles?


----------



## OULobo (Jul 28, 2004)

The vids looked good and effective, but there isn't a very good description of what the technique is or is based on. Mabey I didn't search deep enough, but there was a lot of marketing and no explanation of the product (the technique itself), other than it will help your speed and accuracy.


----------



## howardr (Jul 28, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> The vids looked good and effective, but there isn't a very good description of what the technique is or is based on. Mabey I didn't search deep enough, but there was a lot of marketing and no explanation of the product (the technique itself), other than it will help your speed and accuracy.



Did you read the FAQ and the 3 articles? I thought they were fairly detailed regarding the technique and what it is based on (anatomy/kinesiology & the Alexander technique). I also thought that the FAQ and articles made some very important points regarding real world shootings/assaults, distances, the problem with sight shooting v. the need to be able to shoot from hip, etc. As for learning the technique itself, I think that is something that would have to be shown hands-on.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll go back and re-read.


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds very interesting indeed.  I looked it over thoroughly, read the FAQs but like OULobo I only see hype.. not saying that is all it is, but I don't see anything tangible about the technique or why it would be better.  If it is based on what it says and does what the pics suggest, I can believe it is everything it is touted to be... but it would seem to be a case of "Take our word for it and sign up"  which is not even slightly practical for me (especially as I live in the UK).

John


----------

